# So I bought a surge milker *Updated with Pictures*



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a vacuum pump and I bought the surge milker with working pulsator for $45. I can buy the whole schebang from Hambry for goats for $115 or I can peice it together using different parts. Would some of you who use a milker chime in and let me know about inflations and teat cups and what you think would be my best investment?

Here is what is in my cart from Hambry that I want to buy (cheapest)

Pulsator repair kit $11.05
2 Used vacuum shells $7.05
Bucket gasket $12.00
Maes narrow bore inflation $15.95
2 shut off valves $7.90

$67.05 with shipping


Here is their version for mini's all set up ready to go (but sometimes cheapest isn't the best)

$115 + shipping + repair kit + gasket
http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=2219

What do you guys use? I'm going off the Cotton Eye Doe website on putting a milker together. I believe my milker is just like theirs.
http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm


P.S. I have one standard goat and one mini has large teats and one is a mini-nubian? Then I have two standard dwarf nigerians.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the silicone inflations because you can see the milk coming thru them and its a lot easier to know when you are done. They are small bore and fit both my Jersey cow and my Nubians. They are more expensive, but i hear they last longer too. Not sure about the little guys tho. Sorry I'm not more help, but that is a fantastic price you got on the milker and pulsator!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is the pump I have. I have to put a new electric cord on it as the old one is dry rotted. Anybody know how to set up a surge milker with this style pump and what I need to do to test it out?

http://www.opticsplanet.net/gast-va...plusbox-beta&gclid=CNCTxfKn_a4CFZFR7AodKzm-3w

It's a GAST 1/8 HP pump. Has "vacuum" side and "blow" side.












I bought my pulsator repair kit, oil, lid gasket and milkers from

http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-...oduct=154&cart_id=866696.16476&exact_match=on

Great company with good prices.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 29, 2012)

Melissa, I emailed you pics of a "one goat" surge setup but giving you more info here. Here are the pics again. Basically for one goat tape off unused inlets/outlets.Make sure to measure the length from your goat to where the surge will sit for length of tubing. Remember to allow for length to back teat (learned the hard way!). Velco tapes are amazing to keep the tubing neat and out of the way.














Your vaccum pump should be set at 10-14 for a goat. Your pulsator should pulse 65 times per minute. (Insert your finger into the inflation to test before trying it on your goat).
There is an adjustment knob on the pulsator.
When in use your pump will start pulsing after it builds up pressure, I put the inflation on the goat then open the shutoff. I close the shutoff, insert a finger to break pressure, then remove inflation when finished milking. 
Make sure to rinse  inflations/tubes/bucket  with cool water then hot soapy water/rinse. I run water from the faucet right down them.  I use a dairy soap. Air dry your bucket open and wash/dry/store your gasket outside the bucket (or it will smell!). Hope this helps. I love my setup, took a bit to get used to it but it is very simple.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, rebuilding our free vacuum pump is a pain in the bum. I found this at harbor freight. What do you guys thing and how do I attach a pressure gauge to this? I'm only milking one doe at a time. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html


----------



## RedSonja (Apr 18, 2012)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> Okay, rebuilding our free vacuum pump is a pain in the bum. I found this at harbor freight. What do you guys thing and how do I attach a pressure gauge to this? I'm only milking one doe at a time.


I think you need 6 CFM from your vacuum pump, and this one only does 3 CFM.  I bought a vacuum pump off eBay for about $150 shipped.

-Sonja


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 24, 2012)

Won this on ebay.... it's in the mail. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221006391437?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Now when it gets here I think I need to build a "manifold". I've included a link to where I discovered this information which is about halfway down on the link.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/390445-cost-setting-up-milking-system.html

Does anyone have any valuable info to share on putting this system to work? I checked the model number on the pump and it said is would pull .6 CFM at 10 PSI. I hope this works, and I'm still only going to milk one goat at a time. My right hand is so bad right now, I've learned to eat with my left hand. I cannot cut meat and all crafting has stopped at my house. I probably need to go see the Doctor, but since I changed to the High Deductible insurance at work, I'm afraid I can't make the deductible yet. 

Really need this milking machine to work. 

Thanks guys!!!

Melissa


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, I'm documenting this for future generations. There is a lot of info on these, but it's scattered about. I found my greatest "misunderstanding" is how to pull a vacuum at 10 PSI. I found the manufacturers site of my vacuum and it gave a diagram of parts. There are little screws on the side to "regulate" pressure. The gauge attaches to the top. I'm still looking for the "specs" page. As I put this together I will post pictures and descriptions. I need to go to the hardware store and find some compatible hoses this weekend. I'm going to look for clear ones that are "food grade" if I can. If anyone has anything to add, please reply. 

Here is the pdf I found on my pump.... 

http://www.gastmfg.com/support_documents/70-180 rev d.pdf

I also discovered surge uses gast pumps to run the milkers. Good to know.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 27, 2012)

My vacuum came in the mail and it doesn't have a way to adjust the pressure, that I can tell? Does anyone have any help with this?

Thanks, Melissa

eta: After discussing this with some people at work who've used these vacuums in other applications, we've concluded that I need to build a manifold like in the previous link. I need to buy a "Vacuum Relief Valve" to adjust the pressure. I'm going to work on it this weekend and hopefully have some positive news in a couple of days. I need the PVC parts and Vacuum Relief Valve and some of those clear milk lines.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (May 15, 2012)

Went to Lowes, they did not have a vacuum relief valve. Does anyone know if the one I found on ebay will work? I included the link. I want a 3/4" because I can use 3/4" PVC to make the manifold. A picture of a manifold is in the bottom link, scroll down half way and you can see the PVC manifold with vacuum relief valve and pressure gauge. 

Watts 3/4" N36-M1 - Vacuum Relief Valve
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Watts-3-4-N...791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c653f431f

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/390445-cost-setting-up-milking-system.html


----------

